# What MBTI types are most common for each of the Enneagram types?



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

I've started to look a little more thoroughly into Enneagram in the past few months, and it's not entirely clear to me which MBTI types would fit into which Enneagram types from reading about the fears/desires. I do have some ideas, but somethings seem less clear. I'd imagine specific cognitive functions have some correlation, too.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

There is some correlation. For instance.. Ne and Se definitely go well with Type Seven.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Shameless self-promotion:
http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...bti-correlation-based-perc-user-profiles.html

(the last post contains data comparing my sample and the previous two ones)


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

the INFP's just did a vote and we came out overwhelmingly as enneagram type 4s (generally agree w5). It would be interesting if we could have a vote for each type, to find out what the overall results turned out to be. This may not work so well on some types, of course, as some types may be less self aware than others. I would also be interested to know what the highest percentage type that shows up here is and also the lowest.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm ISFP. My tritype is below... it's a mixture of ISFP and ESFP according to @aconite's post


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Meh, I think the connection is mostly superficial and based on people who aren't familiar enough with the system to actually type themselves properly. I highly doubt INFPs are de facto more common to be 4s, and I suspect the overwhelming score towards 4 (and why 4w5?) is because people take a test and think enneagram can be worked out the same way MBTI does as they go off type descriptions, not actually looking into motivations. This isn't true. Enneagram requires far more introspection in a way than the MBTI does.

The only way for me to ever consider there to be some kind of genuine official statistic would be to take a sample of those who are actually properly typed (or most likely to be) in either system and make a cross-comparison.


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree that the enneagram requires a lot more introspection. I don't think you can just answer a few questions and then come up with an answer. I've let friends borrow my enneagram book and some of them still haven't been able to identify themselves even though I may have an idea of what they may be. Perhaps that was because they weren't actually really that interested though and just pretended to read it!


LeaT said:


> Meh, I think the connection is mostly superficial and based on people who aren't familiar enough with the system to actually type themselves properly. I highly doubt INFPs are de facto more common to be 4s, and I suspect the overwhelming score towards 4 (and why 4w5?) is because people take a test and think enneagram can be worked out the same way MBTI does as they go off type descriptions, not actually looking into motivations. This isn't true. Enneagram requires far more introspection in a way than the MBTI does.
> 
> The only way for me to ever consider there to be some kind of genuine official statistic would be to take a sample of those who are actually properly typed (or most likely to be) in either system and make a cross-comparison.


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

ESTJ: 8, 1 and 6
ISTJ: 1, 5 and 6
ESFJ: 2, 6 and 9
ISFJ: 2, 6 and 4
ESTP: 3, 7 and 8
ESFP: 2, 7 and 9
ISTP: 1 and 5
ISFP: 2, 6 and 7
ENTJ: 3, 5 and 8
ENTP: 3, 7 and 5. I myself am an ENTP 5.
INTJ: 1, 5 and 8
INTP: 5, 9 and 3
ENFJ: 2, 4 and 8
ENFP: 4, 7 and 9
INFJ: 2, 4 and 9
INFP: 4


----------



## Katinality (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm an INFP and think I'm either a 1w2 or 2w1... although I can see 4 tendencies. 

I think it's hard to correlate because MBTI is about cognitive functions, i.e. the mechanics of how your brain works, and Enneagram is about motives/fears.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

ISFJ 8w7

"I'LL NURTURE THE SHIT OUT OF YOU"


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

I strongly believe there are major correlations between the two systems.

ESTJ: 8, 3, 1, 6
ISTJ: 1, 5, 6, 9
ESFJ: 2, 6, 9
ISFJ: 2, 6, 9
ESTP: 7, 3, 8
ESFP: 7, 2, 9
ISTP: 6, 5, 9, 7, 8
ISFP: 9, 4, 6
ENTJ: 3, 8
ENTP: 3, 7, 6, 5
INTJ: 1, 5, 8
INTP: 5, 9, 6
ENFJ: 2, 3, 7, 1
ENFP: 7, 2, 4, 9, 6
INFJ: 4, 2, 9
INFP: 9, 4, 6


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

I know all the stats, but I still think most "correlations" are based on people treating the systems like they're interchangeable. I know some people who act like being INFP guarantees your being a 4 (but _maybe_ a 9), or ESFJ with 2. It's like, maybe you're just measuring the same thing twice instead of *actually* looking for what these systems are interested in?

But I mean, my best friend's an ESTJ 9, and I'm an INFJ 8, so I'm a little more open to the weird combinations.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Kitfool said:


> I strongly believe there are major correlations between the two systems.
> 
> ESTJ: 8, 3, 1, 6
> ISTJ: 1, 5, 6, 9
> ...


I've never heard of nor met an ISTP 8. Or 9 for that matter. ENTP 5 is really rare, but do exist. ISTJ 3 is pretty common. ISFJ 3 is common.

I'm not buying ESFJ 9, but I've seen a bunch of 7's. 
ENFP 9? nope. not seeing a 6 either. I've met a few ENFP 3's though.

Great list though. The vast majority sure make sense to me.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

INFJ - I would add 1 and take away 2. I can imagine an INFJ 1 much more easily than an INFJ 2. 

INFP - definitely 4 and 9.


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

1w9: ISTJ, ISFJ, ESTJ
1w2: ISFJ, INFJ, ESFJ
2w1: ESFJ, ENFJ, ISFJ
2w3: ENFJ, ESFJ, ISFJ
3w2: ExTP, ExTJ, ISTJ
3w4: ExTP, ExTJ, ISTJ
4w3: ISFP, ENFP, INFP
4w5: INFP, ISFP, INFJ
5w4: INTJ, INTP, ISTP
5w6: INTP, INTJ, ISTP
6w5: INFJ, ISTJ, ESTJ
6w7: ISFJ, ENTJ, ESFJ
7w6: ESFP, ENFP, ENTP
7w8: ESTP, ENTP, ENFP
8w7: ESTJ, ESTJ, ESTP
8w9: ENTJ, ESTJ, ESTP
9w8: ISTP, ISFP, ESFP
9w1: ISFP, INFP, INTP

ESTP 7, 8, 3
ENTP 7, 3, 8
ESTJ 8, 3, 6
ENTJ 8, 3, 6
ESFP 7, 2, 9
ENFP 7, 9, 4, 2
ESFJ 2, 6, 1
ENFJ 2, 1, 6
ISTP 5, 9, (3)
INTP 5, 9, (4)
ISTJ 1, 6, 3
INTJ 5, 1 (6) (3)
ISFP 4, 9, (5) (6)
INFP 4, 9, 5
ISFJ 2, 6, 1
INFJ 4, 6, 1


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

I've seen a ton of charts around here that do a good job of illustrating the correlations!
***NONE OF THESE ARE MINE*** but I thought I'd share:


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

There's a sticky dedicated to this. :3

http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...i-type-compared-statistics-7.html#post9967226

And because you reminded me, I added a new table to replace an old one which I calculated in a non-intuitive way.

http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...-type-compared-statistics-8.html#post18404458


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

And this is a table from Renee Baron and Elizabeth Wagele. You can find it in their book:


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

ESFJ - 1w2, 2w1, 2w3, 6w7
ESTJ - 1w2, 3w2, 3w4, 6w7, 8w7, 8w9
ISTJ - 1w9, 1w2, 6w5, 6w7, 9w1
ISFJ - 1w9, 1w2, 6w7, 9w1

ESTP - 3w2, 3w4, 7w8, 8w7 
ESFP - 4w3, 7w6
ISFP - 4w3, 4w5, 6w7
ISTP - 5w4, 5w6, 6w5, 6w7

ENFJ - 2w1, 2w3, 3w2, 3w4
ENFP - 7w6 
INFP - 4w5
INFJ - 1w9, 1w2, 4w5, 5w4, 9w1

ENTP - 7w8
ENTJ - 3w2, 3w4, 8w7, 8w9
INTJ - 1w9, 1w2, 5w4, 5w6
INTP - 5w4, 5w6


I personally don't know why 9 is often associated with IxFPs when their wing would either be 1 or 8 which is very un-IxFP-like


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

typethisperson said:


> I personally don't know why 9 is often associated with IxFPs when their wing would either be 1 or 8 which is very un-IxFP-like


Huh, 1 doesn't seem un-IxFP at all to me. Can you explain your reasoning?


----------

